# Critical Mass Costa Mesa – 30nov2007 / The Gobble Wobble....



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

(POSTING FOR RIDE ORGANIZER)

One more time:

Good afternoon Riders,

I've put together the route map for the next CMCM ride: GOBBLE WOBBLE - Friday, 30 November 2007, starting at Memphis Cafe (2920 Bristol Street). We'll get together at 6:00 p.m., and will leave by 6:30 p.m.

Also, see the "Set List" below for the step-by-step.

We're going to take this one even slower than the two past rides, to keep the entire mass together. I think we did a great job of corking last time, so we need to keep that up.

Tell your friends, bring lights and we'll see you there.

Ride safe, Happy Thanksgiving, see you next week.
=Mike=

CRITICAL MASS COSTA MESA – 30NOV2007
THE GOBBLE WOBBLE 
SET LIST

1. Leave MEMPHIS headed SOUTH on BRISTOL (1.5 miles)
2. RIGHT on IRVINE BLVD. (2.5 miles)
3. RIGHT on 19th STREET (1.25 miles)
4. Pass over NEWPORT BLVD.
5. RIGHT on HARBOR BLVD. (4.25 miles)
6. RIGHT on WEST MACARTHUR BLVD. (6.0 miles, all the way around the airport)
7. RIGHT on NORTH BRISTOL (2.0 miles)
8. END at MEMPHIS.
9. DRINK BEER.

--------------------------------------------------


the ride is pretty organized.. the past 2 rides we have had the support of the COSTA MESA/NEWPORT BEACH POLICE blocking off intersections for us to cross thru. the ride is pretty good with only taking up one lane etc..... and its not big enough to be complete mayhem....

come if you want meet some other riders... all comments and criticism are welcome....


----------

